# ping hangs in FreeBSD 11



## r00ty (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've started to play with FreeBSD 11 recently and noticed that /sbin/ping behaving really strange. It's hanging between ICMP requests with random interval.

see this example:
https://monosnap.com/file/U269r4xX083QfFCl1lAArjqKs2vWJ6

Not sure if it's related to network stack, same thing going on when I'm pinging loopback interface - 127.0.0.1.

Is anybody aware of this?


----------



## r00ty (May 25, 2016)

I just realized that "FreeBSD Development" forum might be not really appropriate place to bring this topic. @moderators please move this topic wherever it belongs to, sorry for that


----------



## cpm@ (May 25, 2016)

r00ty said:


> I just realized that "FreeBSD Development" forum might be not really appropriate place to bring this topic. @moderators please move this topic wherever it belongs to, sorry for that



Done!


----------



## cpm@ (May 25, 2016)

Please, read the following topic about -CURRENT version.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/40469/


----------

